# Penn torque???



## Pierrunner (Feb 4, 2016)

What’s y’all opinions on these reels compared to van staal?


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Fantastic drag system. Very smooth. Heavier than VS. Wind blows back on the manual bail too easy on the torque 9.


----------



## Pierrunner (Feb 4, 2016)

My brother just bought a torque bailess 7500 for tarpon and he was wanting some feedback


----------



## Capnmichael (Sep 18, 2015)

Pierrunner said:


> My brother just bought a torque bailess 7500 for tarpon and he was wanting some feedback


 best way to get feedback is to use it


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Pierrunner said:


> My brother just bought a torque bailess 7500 for tarpon and he was wanting some feedback


If he already bought it, why does he need our opinions?
But since you asked - they are absolutely excellent reels. They have a better drag than the VS. Very easy to work on. Extremely strong gears. Can’t say enough good things about the Torque spinning reels.


----------



## Pierrunner (Feb 4, 2016)

He works for bass pro so was thinking of exchanging it for a vs since he doesn’t see many used on the pier


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

They are excellent reels but I don't recommend them for the pier simply because the line blows back on the manual bail way to often during a cast. Try casting at a cobia or a pod of tarpon off the pier and the line engages with the manual in the middle of the cast. If you have a bail system, then you would be fine. I converted mine to a boat reel. put 100lb test on it and use it for grouper, ajs, etc... works great.


----------

